# Pictures/Videos of your FIRST SHOW!



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

This was the first horse that I ever rode, her name was Hot Fudge Sundae aka fudge and she was an absolute babysitter to me, which was exactly what I neede to start with, because I used to get freaked out if a horse even looked at me..haha no joke. She was great for me though. Please excuse my horridness..I was young 

















She was by far the best horse I've ever worked with. I wish I knew where she was now, or if shes even alive.
I leased her from a local, and if given the opportunity, I'd do it over a thousand times.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a laugh for you girls. This is me and my heart horse, King. First show.

We placed first in the two classes that we entered. One was bareback horsemanship where you had to w/t/c/ bareback with a halter and lead and the other was bareback dollar. I would have rode every class but I didn't own a saddle for the first year that I owned him. *laugh* Looking back, those were some of my best horsey days of my life.

Oh and I know that this pic isn't exactly at show grounds. We didn't have a trailer either so I had to ride him to the show. It was 2 miles both ways...


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That was taken in the year I was born!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*laugh* way to make a girl feel old! 

Its okay...I am old!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

You can't be more than what.. 30?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My very first show was back in 2008, on our now retired schoolmaster Bishop. He only has one eye, bless him, but he took good care of me that day. We placed 6th


----------

